# Re-connecting disconnected outlets



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

The moderators are going to yell at you for posting this here, as this is a forum for professionals to discuss things on. But I'm not mad at you. Sign up on the DIY forum, at www.diychatroom.com and you will get the help you are looking for.

Now, how about a cheap tone generator...

InPhase277


----------



## gampa (Feb 11, 2008)

AndrewJason said:


> Hello All:
> I am faced with an old house that has a sun porch with one electrical outlet. It is faulty. The neutral is not neutral (checked it with an ohm meter), the hot wire is not hot. The two wires never make it to the fuse box.
> 
> This may be a stupid question but I thought somebody might have a suggestion.
> ...


When you get into old wiring you have to know what you are doing or you will get hurt Find an old electrician and listen and learn Most of us are more than willing to teach


----------



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

> The neutral is not neutral


How did you determine it is not a neutral wire, you don't have a hot.

Check to make sure the receptacle is not fed from a switch, or fed from the load side of a tripped GFCI. However you should really leave this problem for a Qualified trained proffesional.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

use a circuit tracer or a hammer or use your head use your experience


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

_ Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators/Admin of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

* As stated in the sign up page, ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries.* Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.
_


----------

